# Have you ever had one of those "Is this really my dog?" moments?



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Whether in training classes or in the ring? 

Tonight in Rally class (only our second class ever!) I had the most beautiful focused heeling from Brody all three times we went in the ring to run the practice course. He did all of the turns and direction changes with minimal prompting and his fronts were beautiful and FINALLY straight!

This was particularly impressive because Brody is a recovering reactive/aggressive dog, and while we were in the ring we had the following distractions:

- New puppy kindergarten class happening in the room next door. Lots of barking puppies!
- Lady in a wheelchair practicing for rally with her dog outside of the ring. Wheelchairs are one of Brody's last big triggers.
- Another reactive dog making a fuss whenever someone walked by his crate.
- Other people and dogs practicing outside of the ring while waiting for their turn in the ring.

I was oh so proud of him! He actually looked like he knew what he was doing tonight!

To top it all off, when I wasn't working him in the ring and when I wasn't practicing with him outside of the ring, he laid at my feet in a down-stay and didn't show any interest in any people or dogs around him!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, what a good boy!!

I have definitely had those moments. Sometimes we're both in the zone and communicating excellently, she's focused perfectly, and it's a cakewalk. Is this really my dog, capable of being so awesome?? Yes!
Sometimes it goes the other way and she's so spastic and unfocused and it's a challenge to work with her. Is this really my dog, not listening to me at all? Yep! And it makes those good moments even sweeter.


----------



## CavallierFan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've definitely had a few of those moments too. Although my dog is generally patient and a fast learner, I'm always proud of anything new she does - I always have to stop the beaming on my face.. like a proud parent lol


----------

